
The FAA Just Grounded Every 737 Max in the US - jtc331
https://thepointsguy.com/news/the-faa-just-grounded-every-737-max-in-the-us/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931)

------
buf
How did thepointsguy break this story?

~~~
sdinsn
He didn't.

